# Classy Touch



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

This might be what you are looking for, a special edition


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

*A clssy touch*

Congratulations Frank ,
This is a touch of class , I have to say that I hate naff graphics but this is the biz .
Let us know how much and where from please.

Denboy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"This might be what you are looking for"

You suggesting we should be ashamed of our Fiats, Frank? 

(To which I leave myself wide open to the rejoinder "I didn't say a word, but if the cap fits ....")

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Frank;

Interesting that, Nuke was thinking about flogging us all a longer version a while back >here<

pete


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes Pete and it was that idea kept resurfacing in my mind but I was against paying £30 and the upper case font is a closer match, (albeit sans serif) also £1.09p a letter. I bought a MHF sticker but found that it needs to go on the wrong side of my windscreen to look neat ie the drivers side and it obstructs my vison so I gave this a whirl.

Its a pity that MHF.com is already spoken for.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Denboy

I got mine from Motaman shop but similar on eBay seach on 'Chrome letters'

These work out at 99p each but you have to buy 5 >here<


----------

